# Kefir culture question...



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I have a major issue with fruit flies at the moment. I assume it is due to fermenting tomatoes and Pawpaw seeds.
But, they are really fast to be all over anything, empty dish etc. that has any food residue in it.
I have fly strips up and am dealing with them, the best that I can.
I think they live 3 days?
But, they sure show up quickly don't they? Just bring home bananas or something similar and bingo fruit flies!

I got Kefir grains today, I put them into fresh milk. I have the lid on them, due to the fruit flies, any suggestions on this? Do I release the pressure in there ever so often?

I just don't trust covering the jar, although I did consider using a milk filter and canning jar band.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven't found a tight lid to be an issue, so that kind of resolved itself.

But, I read where you can strain kefir and get sour cream, or if you strain it longer it will be cream cheese.

I moved the kefir grains, but left the culture out, to get thicker. When I move the jar, it looks solid. And the whey is separate. So, I got another canning jar, and put a double thickness of cheesecloth over it, to drain the whey. It all just ran right through there like it wasn't even there!

Is there a trick here? What am I missing? I do have butter muslin, but will it do the same thing? It surely looked thick, until I poured it!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

When I do my kefir I let it sit out covered 24 hrs then stick the whole thing in the frig with the grains left in for a day or two this thickens the stuff. then I drain out the grains and start a new batch. I usually have two or three batches going at one time. I do it in half gal mason jars.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

Does everyone have frozen and dehydrated Kefir grains for back up in case something happens to the Kefir they are culturing?

I have divided my grains already, and they make a quart of Kefir in 12 hours.
Even divided if I leave them for 24 hours they tend to get too sour.

I even took a small piece, we are talking the size of a nickel, and it still is ready for drinking in 12 hours.

So how much do you keep as back up?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't dehydrate but have frozen them


----------

